# Let's see your turnout - for fun and education



## targetsmom (Jun 26, 2011)

We did this when the driving forum first started and I know our turnout has changed some. We show mostly Pinto where all types (and sometimes even ponies) show together, but in AMHA we show Classic Pleasure Driving. We are not giving up on ADS and hope to actually enter a Pleasure Driving Show by the end of the summer (Turnout, Working and Reinsmanship Classes, plus a Training Level Dressage Test). Princess is about 32 1/2" and 7 years old.







Another shot of her alone where it isn't so dark:






Let's see your turnout and tell a bit about yourself. Maybe this can help people decide what class they should show in. And if you don't show, we still want to see photos and hear what you do and what plans you have.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jun 26, 2011)

This is my guy JEM Canadian Sunrise. We show Western Country Pleasure only right now but am really tempted to try an ADS show.




This is Field of Dreams Pretty In Pink (yup, Pinkie!) who also shows WCP and Classic.




So far we only do rated Mini shows, but I also do parades with these two and Sunny trail drives. Pinkie isn't quite brave enough for the trail yet!


----------



## Relic (Jun 27, 2011)

This is one of our more versatile geldings he does roadster and pleasure plus he really enjoys doing cones and barrels..likes to be speedy..















My fairy is now in country seems we had him in the wrong class the past few years..






Little 30" Eddie still in training for classic she also does driving obstacle..her first time driving at a show next month we think she'll be ready..okay we hope she's ready she's a lot of fun to take out..


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 27, 2011)

targetsmom said:


>


Is this a new photo? She looks REALLY good here!! Great impulsion for once.








I haven't gotten to have a new turnout since Kody got hurt in late 2008 but Turbo is getting there and I'll be driving you all crazy with photos of him in just a few months and then asking for help with my pair and tandem turnout. I have no idea what colors I'm going to use or how to coordinate the look with a silver buckskin wheeler and a bright sorrel leader!



I suspect I'll keep the green and reddish-brown tones that looked so good with Kody to tie us together from front to back and hope you guys can help with with how to tie in that bright white-looking wheeler.





Leia


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes, Leia that is a very recent photo - like last week after 4 lessons with my dressage instructor. Thank you so much for the comment, but I am hoping to see more turnouts posted here. From comments on Facebook and in person and I think there is interest in this kind of driving lesson! Especially when people see the before and after photos.

ETA (for Leia and anyone else): I have been taking driving lessons from my former ridden dressage instructor who has recently learned to drive and navigate! Since Princess had many of the same issues that Target did (e.g. lack of impulsion) and Karen did such a great job helping me when I was doing ridden dressage, this seemed like it might work. I have been THRILLED with our progress and Karen seems to enjoy the lessons almost as much as I do!

Here is video link to 2 minutes of a recent lesson on halts and gaining impulsion:

(posted on FB too).


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm sure there will be more pictures posted soon.



Am I missing something on FB? Send me a message there! My PM box is full here.



Not sure what you mean about "this kind of driving lesson."

Leia


----------



## Minxiesmom (Jun 28, 2011)

LOVE the video, Mary! Great tips that I am going to work on! I can't believe that is the same horse. She is doing so much better. Nice to see that.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jul 1, 2011)

I agree, she looks better than I've ever seen her in that first photo! Good job!


----------



## Elizabeth Pannill (Jul 1, 2011)

This was taken at the Pine Hill Pleasure Driving Trial in May . We entered turn out , working , cones and the pace. It was really hot so no one wore jackets. I got to the show and realized I had forgotten my hat so thankfully my friend who came with me loaned me her straw hat . My blue scarf added a nice touch. Magic is 36.5 and will be 5 in a few weeks. The cart is a Pacific Smart Cart and his harness is from Country Carriage but the breast collar is from Chimacum.


----------



## cathyjo76 (Jul 2, 2011)

Here is a pic from last week with my new mini at an open pleasure show.. A pacific smart cart, with camptown harness. I was late for the class so I did not have time to put my apron on properly. Got a third in turnout and a first in reinsmanship-which I was thrilled with since this was the 3rd time I had driven him and only owned him for 2 weeks.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 3, 2011)

cathyjo76 said:


> Here is a pic from last week with my new mini at an open pleasure show.. A pacific smart cart, with camptown harness. I was late for the class so I did not have time to put my apron on properly. Got a third in turnout and a first in reinsmanship-which I was thrilled with since this was the 3rd time I had driven him and only owned him for 2 weeks.


And you haven't posted about him yet? Wow, he's nice! Congratulations on your placings. Did he come with a pair breastcollar or do you have secret aspirations you haven't told us about?





Leia


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 3, 2011)

Some very nice turnouts that forum members seem to have been keeping secret! Congrats Cathyjo76 on your placings! Sounds like minis are being well represented at Pleasure Driving Shows.


----------

